# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] TOSHIBA REGZA

## LAMPIS

TOSHIBA REGZA  τρεμοπαίζει η εικόνα μετά από 10 λεπτά το ίδιο και σε σύνδεση tvg ames την κλείνω και άνοιγμα σε 10 λεπτά επανέρχεται αλά πάλι τα ίδια τη φταίει Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sk1

Toshiba regza όπως λέμε Sony Bravia  :Tongue2:  
ποιο μοντέλο; Την έχεις βάλει χειρουργείο; Αν την έχεις βάλει αποφανθηκες κατι; Μέτρησες καμία τάση ; Αν ναι ποιες; Καμια φωτογραφία θα δούμε; Ή μήπως ειναι ντροπαλή και δεν κάθεται να τη βγάλεις;
Αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι από αυτά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει εκτός και ειναι μάγος

----------

ObsessedSnake (11-06-19)

----------


## LAMPIS

Καλήμερα η τηλεόραση είναι η Toshiba regza 32AV500P δεν την έχω άνοιξη ακόμα την παρακολουθώ θα σας στείλω video οθονης σε ευχαριστω

----------


## LAMPIS

Toshiba regza 32AV500P<span style="color: rgb(21, 21, 21); background-color: rgb(247, 247, 247);">

----------


## maik65

Πολυ πιθανον αυτο να οφείλεται στο τροφοδοτικο της τηλεορασης....

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Χαράλαμπε,
από την ιστοσελίδα : https://elektrotanya.com/toshiba_32a...wnload.html#dl
κατεβάζεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το σχηματικό της τηλεόρασής σου.
Στις σελ. 28, 29 έχει το σχηματικό του PSU οπότε μπορείς να δεις στ΄ ανάλογα Test points αν
 υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες τάσεις.
Δείξε μεγάλη προσοχή για την ασφάλειά σου όταν κάνεις μετρήσεις με τη τηλεόραση συνδεδεμένη 
στο ρεύμα.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν φταίει ο Controller IC : QA100 (TDA15471), σελίδα 25 του Service Manual.
Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## LAMPIS

καλήμερα Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια πιθανόν να έχει βλάβη ο Controller IC : QA100 (TDA15471 διότι δε λειτουργεί και είσοδος του Hdmi 
θα ψάξω και την τροφοδοσία και βλέπουμε

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Χαράλαμπε,
κοίταξε με βάση το σχηματικό να μετρήσεις αν έχεις τις σωστές τάσεις στην έξοδο του PSU 
προς τη Main Board.
Η τηλεόρασή σου έχει 2 θύρες HDMI κι αυτές ελέγχονται πρώτα από τ΄ IC : QA300 (TMDS341).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## xani

> Toshiba regza 32AV500P<span style="color: rgb(21, 21, 2.1); background-color: rgb(247, 247, 247);">


Στο backlight φαινεται το προβλημα ,τσεκ inverter και ccfl.

----------


## LAMPIS

καλήμερα παιδιά  άνοιξα και την ξεσκόνισα κούνησα τοις φισες  δουλεύει κανονικά 10 ώρες λες να έφτιαξε θα την παρακολουθησω δυο μέρες  
Σας ευχαριστώ Μανώλη Δημήτρη Στάθη

----------


## LAMPIS

το προβλημα εφτιαξε ηταν απο το inverter επικασιτεροσα της επαφες και το προβλημα λύθηκε 
Ευχαριστω τον φιλο GeorgeSindos

----------

mikemtb73 (29-05-20)

----------

